# Moving from Sky to UPC



## CMK (14 Nov 2012)

We are thinking of moving from Sky to UPC.   

The main reason we dont receive some of the stations eg. 3e, it constantly tells us we have no signal, this also happens occasionally with TV3.  It also happens with other stations that are part of our package but we dont use very much but we still should have them as we pay for them.  

The message says no signal.  
We have switched off box, removed the viewing card etc etc - still to no avail.

We have spent several evenigns talking to Customer Service regarding these issues and the problem still hasnt been resolved.  they now want to send out an engineer which would cost us €100 - I refuse to pay this when its not our problem.   Hence the reason we want to move.

Two questions:

1.  Has anyone had these problems and if so how did they resolve them.

2.  Any thoughs on moving to UPC - is it a good service?
We live in Dublin 3.

CMK


----------



## suemoo1 (14 Nov 2012)

i was always with UPC.. never had any problems with them.. but we moved to Sky (doing a special offer).. so sorry we did, we hate it cant wait to get out of the contract and back to upc or just get the saorview etc.. hate you cant pause or record Utv no Setanta for the hubby, had all them with Upc and really only saving myself a tenner a month, with one less box so really did myself no favours..


----------



## Boyd (14 Nov 2012)

Yeah UPC is grand in Dublin, bundle with phone and broadband and its decent value. Signal is grand in Dublin. Now if Craig Doyle would just go away UPC would be even better


----------



## STEINER (14 Nov 2012)

I have basic TV service for 6 years from UPC and a UPC phoneline for 1 year.  There has been no loss of service in that time, so no complaints there. There are a lot of repeats on channels but they are on SKY too.  My parents like their SKY service.


----------



## Leo (14 Nov 2012)

CMK said:


> I refuse to pay this when its not our problem.


 
I'm afraid it is your problem, or at least the problem is with your equipment (assuming you're outside any contract period). How old is the dish? Is it in an exposed area? In good condition?

What are the signal strength and quality levels as reported by the Sky box? The solution is likely to be one of:

Reallignment of the dish
Replacement of the LNB
Replacement of LNB & dish
All of those are easily within the capabilities of most competent DIYers. Alternatively, play hard ball with Sky and they're likely to do it for a reduced fee or free if you sign-up to a new contract period.


There are lots of threads here with others complaining about poor service from UPC, so take a read of those before you move and regret it.
Leo


----------



## runner (14 Nov 2012)

Switched from Sky to UPC all in bundle over a yr ago and the reception and service is top notch in Sth Dublin. I still have Sky sports as an addon. Just one caveat, do check if ure area has been recabled by UPC  for digital services in recent times, as this may have a bearing as well.


----------



## NOAH (14 Nov 2012)

tell sky you want to cancel, and they will fix it for free,  nb it takes 31 days for cancellation to go through so play hard ball. after a few days sky will ring you back and if you really lay it on you should get a discount as well.


----------



## MattM (17 Nov 2012)

I am having the same problem at the moment and have lost all the sports channels I am paying extra for. I rang them up and got the same story as the op so I threatened to leave. I was put through to cancellations where I had to explain the story again and instead of terminating my account they offered a HD ready box and installation all free for us to stay. My only problem now is the delay in getting it fixed which you will see I started a thread on.


----------



## Nutso (17 Nov 2012)

I was with UPC in Dublin 3 for 3 years and rarely had a problem.  Customer service is not the best with them but I could put up with it as I didn't have to ring them too often...


----------

